# Electrical Engineering



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Magic Electric said:


> Hi All, does anyone know where i can study Electrical Engineering Degree.
> i live in the Gloucester area but everywhere i look i cant seem to find a school where i can study. the only uni i have found that will do this subject isLiverpool uni. does anyone have any info that will help me.
> 
> Also does anyone know of any good book i can read on Electrical Engineering/ Electrical maths ect...


Ask again but ask you question here. All engineers and lots of UK guys. 
http://www.eng-tips.com/threadminder.cfm?pid=238


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You want to do electrical work, or do you want to work on a bench doing electronic work? Answer that and we can go from there.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, I should of been more clear, and I think I have touched base on this here before.

One of my buddies went to one of the more prestigious schools here in NY state. He got a four year bachelors degree, and he couldn't tell you the difference between hhn and mtw. I say that respectfully, he is my friend. He could fix anything you put on his bench, but what I see alot is that alot of these schoolings focus towards electronic theory. If you want to do electrical work, find schooling that starts off with theory and than try to find classes such as Industrial electricity, and control work. I see alot of cats around here that could burn me all day long on a bench, but couldn't tell you squat about 3phase AC.


----------



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

well just so you guys know , i dont really want to be sitting on a bench fixing electronic goods. not my idea of fun at all. i would rather be on a desk working with HV Systems or powere lines and so on. everything to do with mains voltage and electrical design.


----------

